# Gimp sous Jaguar



## McSailor (17 Mai 2005)

J'ai installé Gimp 2.2.6. sur un iBook G3 qui tourne encore sous Jaguar 10.2.8.
X11 pour 10.2. y est installé. Gimp ne daigne pas s'ouvrir.
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée du pourquoi ?  
Merci.


----------



## McSailor (24 Mai 2005)

Bon, voici la réponse pour ceux que ça intéresserait.
La version 2.2.6. de GIMP ne peut pas tourner sous Jaguar. Voici ce qu'on trouve dans le READ ME du logiciel 





> At this time Gimp.app is not compatible with Mac OS X 10.2 Jaguar.


Autrement dit, la procédure indiquée par AVM (n° 47 p.39) pour télécharger GIMP avec gimp.app sous OS 10.2.x. est erronée ou alors je n'ai pas choisi le bon "package". Je cite la p.39 :"Cliquez sur Get X11 preview for OSX 10.2 pour obtenir x11 version Jaguar puis sur un des deux packages de The Gimp pour installer etc..."


----------



## avosmac (24 Mai 2005)

Lorsque nous avons rédigé cet article, la version 2.2.6 n'était pas sortie...   :hein:


----------



## McSailor (24 Mai 2005)

Bon, mais alors à l'époque quels étaient les "packages" auxquels AVM faisaient allusion sans les nommer. Étaient-ce par gimp.app sous forme de .dmg ?
Est-on obligé d'en passer par Fink qui ne fournit que la 1.2.4.-14 de Gimp ?
Merci.


----------



## avosmac (24 Mai 2005)

Il y avait deux version de disponibles, l'une pour Jaguar, l'autre pour Panther. Sans doute devez vous à présent passer par Fink pour installer effectivement la version 1...


----------



## avosmac (24 Mai 2005)

Autre petit détail, la version Gimp2 est disponible par Fink aussi 


gimp2	 	2.2.4-4	 	graphics	The GNU Image Manipulation Program 2.0


----------



## McSailor (25 Mai 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Autre petit détail, la version Gimp2 est disponible par Fink aussi
> 
> 
> gimp2         2.2.4-4         graphics    The GNU Image Manipulation Program 2.0



Dans la version de Fink pour Jaguar, voici ce qu'il y a :   
 current    gimp    1.2.4-12    1.2.4-12    1.2.4-12    graphics    The GNU Image Manipulation Program
              gimp-dev         1.2.4-12    1.2.4-12    graphics    The GNU Image Manipulation Program
 current    gimp-shlibs    1.2.4-12     graphics    The GNU Image Manipulation Program
que j'ai téléchargé
... et rien d'autre.  
Peut-être faut-il avoir la version 10.3. de Fink ...  
Et retour à la case départ. 
Ou sinon...  
Merci.


----------

